

Ask HN: Tool like Google Analytics to track keyword search ranking over time - yeti

Hi hackers,<p>We currently use Rank Checker toolbar (http://tools.seobook.com/firefox/rank-checker/) to track the search rankings for our site for certain keywords...<p>This works great, but is a manual process every time.  Is there free tool that does the same but over time, eg graphing rankings each day, ala Google Analytics?<p>This would help us tons see how our SEO efforts are paying off (or not)<p>Thx..
======
mkitb
Use IBP (Sorry, Windows-only) to track rankings of of search rankings for
keywords: <http://www.Axandra.com/go.to/kaiser/4> You can automate this, so it
generates lists of rankings/keywords/searchengines regularly. No, it's not
free, but it's worth the price as it saves _lots_ of time.

~~~
yeti
Oops, am on a Mac and have no budget. Any other solutions? Surprised if this
isn't already done, if not it sounds like a great startup opportunity..

------
tontoa4
I usually just check weekly. Progress is not always a straight line upwards.
Add Google analytics to see how many people visited the keyword in question.
This is probably most effective.

